# B1B Lancer Bombing the Wainwright Annex



## TCBF (4 Oct 2005)

For those of you who missed it, today a B1B out of Mountain Home AFB, Idaho, dropped two Mk.84 2000 pound bombs on targets (clusters of stripped M113A2s) about 2 km from those of us on Patricia Hill at the time.  

Nice plane.  Pictures to follow someday when I get around to it.

Tom


----------

